# What's the best book you've read?



## The 4th gate (Jun 17, 2010)

I think the guardians of gahoole series was great. 9/10 because they ended the series on a cliffhanger. I wish the series wasn't over... It can also be a series.


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 17, 2010)

Soldier X was really good, but a little bit short.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 17, 2010)

Lucky Wander Boy
But I don't read very much.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 17, 2010)

Tough choice.  His Dark Materials if I can count the trilogy as one book, otherwise I have to give it up to Snow Crash.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh, that reminds me.
Calling Saint Bernadette's Bluff probably gets a nice second. I mean, it wasn't a deeply fictional concept with any pseudo-mystical bullshit (which I have a literary boner for), but the writing was excellent and it was the first and only book that has made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Rayden (Jun 17, 2010)

Hmmm... tough choice.

Right now I am reading Redemption Ark by Alastair Reynolds and so far it's one of the best sci-fi books I have read.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm torn between "A Short History of Nearly Everything" by Bill Bryson and "Life of Pi" by Yann Martel.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 17, 2010)

Non-fiction: _Please Kill Me: The Uncensored Oral History of Punk_ by Gillian McCain and Legs McNeil 
Fiction: _Norwegian Wood_ by Haruki Murakami


----------



## Akro (Jun 17, 2010)

Eragon -.-
Dont say anything, I just like my fantasy novels.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 17, 2010)

*The Sight* and *Fell*, I liked both equally.


----------



## Akro (Jun 17, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> *The Sight* and *Fell*, I liked both equally.


 Oh, I have The Sight in my room, but I never opened it. It's a good read?


----------



## Dan. (Jun 17, 2010)

_*No Time For Goodbye*_ really drew me in and was a great read!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 17, 2010)

Maybe Green Rider.

I'm not sure...


----------



## Machine (Jun 17, 2010)

Dostoevsky's _Crime And Punishment._


----------



## Zhael (Jun 17, 2010)

Max Brooks' _World War Z._


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 17, 2010)

Akro said:


> Oh, I have The Sight in my room, but I never opened it. It's a good read?


 Yes, there's a reason why I called it my favorite book (I like the sequel, Fell, just as much though.)


----------



## Winter (Jun 17, 2010)

If I can only choose one novel, it would probably be Mio, My Mio by Astrid Lindgren. It's meant a children's book, but nevertheless it's a wonderful fantasy tale with a melancholic streak that I just adore. I wish I could write like that.

Though my favourite book of all kinds is probably The Collected Short Stories of Arthur C Clarke. All of his not-really-novels in one thick book, ranging from half-a-page stories to some that are almost full novels. So much science fiction brilliance I almost read it with sunglasses.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 17, 2010)

Probably Isaac Asimov's original Foundation trilogy, the other two were forced.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 17, 2010)

For me, hard choice.  As of right now that I can remember I would Would be J.R.R. Tolkien Book on the First age. 
The Silmarillion .
(for those who dont know, the hobbit and Lord of the Rings Trillogy is the third age)




Akro said:


> Eragon -.-
> Dont say anything, I just like my fantasy novels.



I read the first book cause of the movie.  The book was wonderfull and the movie was such a horrible translation.
I need to read the other two books.

I love fantasy novels too :3


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 18, 2010)

"Industrial Society and Its Future" by Dr. Theodore John Kaczynski.


----------



## Aeturnus (Jun 18, 2010)

The most interesting novel I read has to be Johnny Got His Gun by Dalton Trumbo, hands down. You'd be surprised at how badly written it is, but with how the story is being told, it works. There's a few others I found interesting, I just have to dig them out of a box.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 18, 2010)

Too hard to choose...

The Road was disturbing
The Eye of The World was captivating
World War Z was epic

Non fiction:
I've only read The God Delusion (Which was, IMHO, the dumbest, largest, most ignorant and hypocritical book I've ever read)


----------



## Lobar (Jun 18, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Non fiction:
> I've only read The God Delusion (Which was, IMHO, the dumbest, largest, most ignorant and hypocritical book I've ever read)


 
Then you didn't understand it.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 18, 2010)

Mark Twain's 'Huckleberry Finn'
H. G. Well's 'The Time Machine'


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't know about the best, but my personal favourite was A Clockwork Orange by Anthony Burgess.


----------



## Ammonsa (Jun 18, 2010)

Probably WWZ.


----------



## Browder (Jun 18, 2010)

*WEAVEWORLD MOTHAFUCKERS!*


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jun 18, 2010)

The Blood Ties series (Those of you that think there's no such thing as a good new vampire series, the vampies DO die in the sun)
Demon Dance - T Chris Martindale (To sum this up, it's Zombieland meets Red Dead Redemption)
Watership Down - The culture of the rabbits is superb in this!


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 18, 2010)

Actually, "Mein Kampf" might have been a bit better than "Industrial Society and Its Future".


----------



## Akro (Jun 18, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I read the first book cause of the movie.  The book was wonderfull and the movie was such a horrible translation.
> I need to read the other two books.
> 
> 
> I love fantasy novels too :3


My mom bought the movie for a surprise, cause I had wanted to see it.  After I saw it I went into depression for a week D:


----------



## Dread Husky (Jun 18, 2010)

Mine would probably be The Ice Man: Confessions of a Mafia Contract Killer by Philip Carlo. Some close seconds would be Every Dead Thing by John Connolly or the first Godfather book by Mario Puzo. c:


----------



## Lobar (Jun 18, 2010)

Dread Husky said:


> Mine would probably be The Ice Man: Confessions of a Mafia Contract Killer by Philip Carlo. Some close seconds would be Every Dead Thing by John Connolly or the first Godfather book by Mario Puzo. c:


 
I'm sensing a theme here...


----------



## IR_Pandillo (Jun 19, 2010)

I've read a lot of books in my time, including most of the ones listed here, so far.  The thing that is distressing me the most is that nobody has mentioned *Battle Royale* by Koushun Takami.

Many people may have read the mangas, or watched the movies, but they lack they artistry that is constructed in this particular piece of literature.  I am a fairly quick reader, and this took me some time to get through, but it was totally worth it.  The fact that the story was told from the perspectives of over 15 different characters, and done well, is a major feat. 
*
Battle Royale*


----------



## Surgat (Jun 23, 2010)

_The Metamorphosis_, by Kafka.


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm still pretty young, so I haven't read a lot of the books considered to be "classics" (Clockwork Orange, Metamorphosis, etc.).
However, my personal favourite at the moment has to be either *Ender's Game*, *Watchmen*, or *A Long Way Down*.


----------



## _Zero_ (Jun 23, 2010)

I can't do the best but I'll just name some books that I'd consider some of my favorites:  Anything by Kurt Vonnegut, Of Mice and Men, Catcher In The Rye, Dune.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Jun 23, 2010)

Best book? Not a clue. Favorite book? Tuesdays With Morrie.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 24, 2010)

Surgat said:


> _The Metamorphosis_, by Kafka.


 This, I loved that book. What was your opinion, did he really transform? I say no.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 24, 2010)

Liar said:


> This, I loved that book. What was your opinion, did he really transform? I say no.


 
I say yes.  The tenants' reaction makes no sense otherwise.


----------



## Marley (Jun 24, 2010)

Michael Crichton's Jurassic Park. Still.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 24, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I say yes.  The tenants' reaction makes no sense otherwise.


 It's been a while since I read it, but I believe there's a strong possibility he was _acting _as if he were transformed, so his babbling and scurrying may have made the tenants react more like he was insane, so they avoided him. 

Also, there's a part in the book where a visitor comes in and when he (the transformed guy, what's his name again?) comes out, the visitor smiles. This makes me believe that he was really human, otherwise the visitor would've reacted differently.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 24, 2010)

Liar said:


> It's been a while since I read it, but I believe there's a strong possibility he was _acting _as if he were transformed, so his babbling and scurrying may have made the tenants react more like he was insane, so they avoided him.
> 
> Also, there's a part in the book where a visitor comes in and when he (the transformed guy, what's his name again?) comes out, the visitor smiles. This makes me believe that he was really human, otherwise the visitor would've reacted differently.


 
Gregor.  And the tenants went as far as threatening to sue his family for secretly harboring him while they were renting, which I doubt would be their reaction if he was merely insane and human.  It's also a hallmark of Kafka's work for senseless things to happen to his characters without reason or explanation, so I don't see any reason to assume it was all a big metaphor.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 24, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Gregor.  And the tenants went as far as threatening to sue his family for secretly harboring him while they were renting, which I doubt would be their reaction if he was merely insane and human.  It's also a hallmark of Kafka's work for senseless things to happen to his characters without reason or explanation, so I don't see any reason to assume it was all a big metaphor.


 With that reaction, it's still possible that he was just _very _insane. Also, even if he had transformed, doesn't explain why a visitor would smile at him when he came out. I would've flipped out. I think most people would have. 

So I think we can say that it's debatable.


----------



## xiath (Jun 24, 2010)

Probably _The Three Musketeers_.  Though _A Tale of Two Cities_ was pretty good too.


----------



## Querk (Jun 24, 2010)

_The Once and Future King_


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 24, 2010)

It is a prettytight fight for me, so I'll just list my top 5 of "best books".

*1.* One-hundred years of solitude.
*2.* The City and the Dogs. (Also known in english as "Time of the hero").
*3.* Alice's Adventures in Wonderland and through the Looking-Glass.
*4.* Don Quijote de La Mancha.
*5.* La Celestina (I do not how it is called like in english).


----------



## Surgat (Jun 24, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Gregor.  And the tenants went as far as threatening to sue his family for secretly harboring him while they were renting, which I doubt would be their reaction if he was merely insane and human.  It's also a hallmark of Kafka's work for senseless things to happen to his characters without reason or explanation, so I don't see any reason to assume it was all a big metaphor.



They might do something like that if they thought he was dangerous. Even if he was supposed to have actually transformed, it would have been a metaphor or allegory for something anyways. 



Liar said:


> This, I loved that book. What was your opinion, did he really transform? I say no.



Itâ€™s hard to say, but I think itâ€™s a little more likely he didnâ€™t actually transform into an insect. I doubt itâ€™s important, though.  

As I recall, early on in the story it says he felt a pain on his left side, he could only infer that he was injured from a brown liquid he secreted at one point, it became progressively more difficult for him to speak, and later on his vision started deteriorating. These might be indicative of some disease of or damage to the brain, which could cause delusions or hallucinations. 

Whether he was mentally ill, or actually transformed, his family mostly only cared about him as a source of income. After his â€œtransformation,â€ they saw him as grotesque and an inconvenience. If he wasnâ€™t a giant insect, he might as well have been. 

It probably wouldnâ€™t make too much difference if the story was about, say, being stuck in a job you hate, isolation, rebellion, or whatever. Gregor could have just imagined himself being a giant insect, and the main themes would have been the same.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 24, 2010)

Sir Surgat...

Have you read Kafka's "A report to an Academy"? If so, what did you think of it?

Also, could you please give some tips for "The Process"? I have liked it so far, but sometimes it is dreadfully confusing to me. Specially in the aspect of Joseph K. living as a normal person in spite of being "processed". Then again, that is probably part of one of the many possible of the book's messages.


----------



## Surgat (Jun 25, 2010)

Martino Venustiano Rosendo Zorrilla said:


> Sir Surgat...
> 
> Have you read Kafka's "A report to an Academy"? If so, what did you think of it?



I only read it today. Superficially, it's kind of like the polar opposite of _The Metamorphosis_. 

It might be about normalization, as the protagonist/narrator seems to have developed Stockholm syndrome. He says of his captors that "They are good people, in spite of everything." He tries to imitate them, even though they shot him twice and locked him up, and defended his first teacher, even though he burned him with his pipe. 

Kafka was a Jew, and I read that he got this story published in a Zionist magazine, so it could also be about assimilation. This would make sense, since he imitates humans just to avoid mistreatment, and by the end he's kind of ashamed of his apeness (he's ashamed to be seen with his half-trained female chimp).  

It could also be about just â€œgoing through the motionsâ€ with something. He does human things like drinking alcohol and becoming educated, and canâ€™t go back to the way he was, but doesn't understand human activities or appreciate them for their own sake. In spite of his new abilities and human habits, heâ€™s just an ape. 

Itâ€™s probably about assimilation.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jun 25, 2010)

The Interrogative Mood by Padgett Powell. The entire book consists entirely of questions. If that's not a brilliant concept, then I don't know what is.


----------



## skunkspray03 (Jun 25, 2010)

TBH, I did a lot of reading back when I was about 14, and one book that I liked (if you like the fantasy genre) was the Divide series by Elizabeth Kay.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 25, 2010)

Surgat said:


> I only read it today. Superficially, it's kind of like the polar opposite of _The Metamorphosis_.
> 
> It might be about normalization, as the protagonist/narrator seems to have developed Stockholm syndrome. He says of his captors that "They are good people, in spite of everything." He tries to imitate them, even though they shot him twice and locked him up, and defended his first teacher, even though he burned him with his pipe.
> 
> ...


 
Many thanks sir. I do not have another question, since your answer is pretty clear to me.

The other interpretation of it that I had read was stated by a relative of mine.

He thought it also reffered to the human's attempts at "civilizing" everything they find and turning them into their "equals" just to subyugate them. Yet, they can never destroy their actual nature. Perhaps it also works as an allegory of Kafka not wishing to fit in the society but having to do it "for his own good".

To me, that seems to be message embodied in Kafka's work. But I would be too sure on it.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jun 25, 2010)

Fight Club!


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 25, 2010)

_The Practice Effect_ by David Brin.

Self-lubricating sleds, ultra-needlers and diamond-tooth zippers, oh my!


----------



## Isen (Jun 26, 2010)

_The Brothers Karamazov_ by Dostoevsky


----------



## Adaquin (Jul 7, 2010)

It would have to be either Choke, or The Complete Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jul 7, 2010)

Browder said:


> *WEAVEWORLD MOTHAFUCKERS!*


 
Interesting. I might pick this up and add it to the bottom of my unread book stack.


----------



## Smiley_V (Jul 7, 2010)

Fight Club, loved the style of writing, great twist, very impacting message and it taught me about thirty things that I have no practical use for but are still fun to know x3


----------



## Aleu (Jul 7, 2010)

IR_Pandillo said:


> I've read a lot of books in my time, including most of the ones listed here, so far.  The thing that is distressing me the most is that nobody has mentioned *Battle Royale* by Koushun Takami.
> 
> Many people may have read the mangas, or watched the movies, but they lack they artistry that is constructed in this particular piece of literature.  I am a fairly quick reader, and this took me some time to get through, but it was totally worth it.  The fact that the story was told from the perspectives of over 15 different characters, and done well, is a major feat.
> *
> Battle Royale*


 I've been meaning to read that but haven't gotten a chance yet.
So far, my favorite is Angels and Demons.
The Tales of Alvin Maker are pretty good too but Crystal City should've never been made.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jul 7, 2010)

Either Demon Dance by T Christ Martindale, or Alice's Adventures in Wonderland by Lewis Carroll.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 7, 2010)

I recently read 1984 by George Orwell.  It was great.


----------



## Browder (Jul 7, 2010)

N106 said:


> I recently read 1984 by George Orwell.  It was great.


 
Isn't it? Try _Animal Farm_, _Brave New World_, or (my favorite) _Fahrenheit 451_.


----------



## Usarise (Jul 7, 2010)

One of my favorite books was Soujourn by R.A. Salvatore 
Its the 3rd book in his Drizzt series. ^_^


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 8, 2010)

It has to be Watership Down. The way Richard Adams presents the whole universe of the rabbits. They have their own ways and cultures inside it and it's so well written.

I'm currently reading The Stand by Steven King.


----------



## Jailbot (Jul 8, 2010)

Cujo


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 8, 2010)

Not sure if they would count, being short stories, but anything by H.P. Lovecraft. _The Haunter of the Dark_ in particular.

_The Man Who Was Thursday_ is one I always name drop; a mystery set in Victorian England revolving around the ideas of anarchy, government and God.

Nineteen Eighty-Four was also brilliant. Some "dystopian nightmares" are like dry history books but I was surprised at just how entertaining it is.
I've been meaning to read Animal Farm.


----------



## Stawks (Jul 8, 2010)

RainLyre said:


> _The Man Who Was Thursday_ is one I always name drop; a mystery set in Victorian England revolving around the ideas of anarchy, government and God.


 
Great name drop. Never actually read it though.

_Neuromancer_ by William Gibson is the best I've ever read.

_The sky above the port was the colour of television, tuned to a dead channel._


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jul 9, 2010)

"Into the Wild" by Jon Krakauer


----------



## Attaman (Jul 9, 2010)

It's... difficult.  I want to say either _The Hobbit_ (by Tolkien) or _Hyperion_ (by Dan Simmons).  If it's most enjoyed, definitely the _Eisenhorn_ series.  But then that book wasn't exactly literary gold:  Pretty much the best put out by GW, but considering the average book quality that's roughly on par with praising a video game's plot as being amazing compared to other games.

The Hobbit, well, it's the archetypal Fantasy Novel.  People who couldn't bear reading _The Lord of the Rings_ can often still say "I could at least read _The Hobbit_."  It's well constructed, and there's no real points in there that you're like "Wait, what?" Its story is solid, if lighthearted, the characters are fleshed out (if some much more than others), there's enough description but it doesn't suffer from overload, it doesn't have all the songs that many people disliked from _The Fellowship of the Ring_, and so on.

Hyperion, meanwhile, was a well constructed Sci-Fi book.  The sequels, while still decent, aren't exactly great, but the original has some good backstory for the characters and it is a decently constructed universe (not Tolkien scale, but then that's not entirely a bad thing).  Plus, moreso than the other novels, it makes one of its big "bads" actually worthy of fear (at least for the characters).  Plus, you have no emotion if Sol Weintraub's story doesn't make you at least "... shit" by its end.


----------



## Riley (Jul 9, 2010)

The Mote In God's Eye, by Niven and Pournelle
Snow Crash, by Neal Stephenson
Mockingbird, by Walter Tevis

Mockingbird is incredibly depressing, Snow Crash is a really fun book to read, and all you furries can thank it for Second Life, and Mote is one of, if not the best constructed and told sci-fi stories I've ever read.

Some other good ones are The Stars My Destination (Alfred Bester), A Canticle for Leibowitz (Walter M. Miller), and ME (Thomas T. Thomas).  I literally just sat for three or four hours and read ME cover to cover; it was great.


----------



## Onewing (Jul 9, 2010)

I recently enjoyed Carnet De Voyage by Craig Thompson, beautifully illustrated.


----------



## Stawks (Jul 9, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Hyperion, meanwhile, was a well constructed Sci-Fi book.  The sequels, while still decent, aren't exactly great, but the original has some good backstory for the characters and it is a decently constructed universe (not Tolkien scale, but then that's not entirely a bad thing).  Plus, moreso than the other novels, it makes one of its big "bads" actually worthy of fear (at least for the characters).  Plus, you have no emotion if Sol Weintraub's story doesn't make you at least "... shit" by its end.


 
Hyperion is a very, very good book. I'm so dissapointed in Dan Simmons every time I pick up one of his sequels. His stand-alone books are great, and the first of every series he writes is fantastic (Ilium is such a good book.) but he just goes fucking crazy with sequels every god damned time


----------



## Nipples the Metroid (Jul 9, 2010)

A Clockwork Orange, hands down.


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm reading a story of loss and love. Where one man will face up to his fears and try something he's never tried before....

This is the story...

Of the Green eggs and ham.

But seriously, I love Dr. Seuss books. 
Oh, and I love Hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy.


----------



## furryguild (Jul 10, 2010)

Best book?  I would have to say the original, unadulterated (not cut up into 4 books that is.) JRR Tolken's Lord of the Rings.  I read it cover to cover when I was not even 10 and STILL my absolute favorite book.  Other than that even thought the author *Pen name Robert Jordan.* is deceased (Rest in peace and never forgotten!) the Wheel of time series is also at the top of my list for favorites.  A close second is the Destroyermen series by Taylor Anderson.


----------



## Zenia (Jul 10, 2010)

One of the best series I have read is the Earth's Children one by Jean M Auel... despite the fact that Ayla is quite a Mary-Sue. I think it is one of the best because I have read all five books at least 15 times each. XD There is only one book left and it is rumored to be coming out March 2011. The first one was published in... 1982 or something like that. I am so excited.


----------



## Aondeug (Jul 10, 2010)

The best book I've read is The Lord of the Rings. It took me about five years to actually start a solid attempt at getting through it. I succeeded in finally finishing the thing in a month or two. Before then I had loathed it and Tolkien's style of writing. Once I finished I came out adoring it. It's one of the few books that have made me cry.

Don Quixote is a close contender.

The Brother's Karamazov seems to be competing with LoTR for this position. I just need to finish the thing already.


----------



## MrKovu (Jul 10, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> *The Sight* and *Fell*, I liked both equally.



I loved these books, but personally I prefer Fire Bringer.


----------



## Zenia (Jul 10, 2010)

Aondeug said:


> The best book I've read is The Lord of the Rings.


I still haven't managed to get through those.


----------



## Aondeug (Jul 10, 2010)

On LoTR: It really is hard to get through and certainly isn't for everyone. The Silmarillion suffers from the love it or hate it thing even worse. I am loving it so far though.


----------



## Forrest Vulpes (Jul 17, 2010)

Forrest Gump, I wonder why?


----------



## Altamont (Jul 17, 2010)

Stephen King's Dark Tower series stands as my absolute favorite reading experience ever. Absolutely classic books.


----------



## Remy (Jul 17, 2010)

Holly Black's Faerie series. "Tithe" "Valiant" and "Ironside" are very good, definitely has re-readability.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 20, 2010)

Agh, I WISH I could read more, but I don't know of any books I'd like.

It sucks, but I'm stuck with AP English assignments, so I don't have any extra reading time.


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 21, 2010)

Browder said:


> Isn't it? Try _Animal Farm_, _Brave New World_, or (my favorite) _Fahrenheit 451_.



I loved Animal Farm and Fahrenheit 451.
Flowers for Algernon,  The Time Machine, Oedipus Rex,  The Trojan War, and The Odyssey.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 21, 2010)

Twylyght said:


> I loved Animal Farm and Fahrenheit 451.
> Flowers for Algernon, The Time Machine, Oedipus Rex, The Trojan War, and The Odyssey.



Woah... Middleschool English assignments?


----------



## Citrakayah (Jul 21, 2010)

_The Taking _ by Dean Koontz


----------



## Taralack (Jul 21, 2010)

Hard to choose, I read a lot. Though I would say Wizard's First Rule of the Sword of Truth series, and the Night Angel trilogy are my top favourites. I also really like Mercedes Lackey's Valdemar books.


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 21, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Woah... Middleschool English assignments?



lol  Well, I took Science Fiction writing and Greek and Roman Mythologies in my last year of high school.  It was either Women's Literature or those two class.  I had more fun in those classes than I did in the regular, boring Literature classes.


----------



## bloodbirds (Jul 21, 2010)

The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant by Stephen Donaldson. I like the first and second chronicles, but my final verdict on the third will wait until he finishes it



> The most interesting novel I read has to be Johnny Got His Gun by Dalton  Trumbo, hands down


I need to read that book one day. It sounds really interesting.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 21, 2010)

Pride and Prejudice

The humour present is amazing, some of the lines are just wonderful. In fact, this has inspired something...


----------



## Mattqat (Jul 21, 2010)

As far as more traditional stuff goes, I'd probably have to say the Hitchhiker's Trilogy of Five (well, six now) or Ender's Game, etc.  That said, I've recently been very much enjoying Jasper Fforde's Thursday Next series.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 21, 2010)

Dinotopia - Any of the series. By James Gurney

I grew up with them


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 21, 2010)

The giving tree!


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 22, 2010)

To add again:

The Road and The Giver and 1984 may be my bests, but I've still read little


----------



## Stawks (Jul 22, 2010)

Twylyght said:


> I loved Animal Farm and Fahrenheit 451.
> Flowers for Algernon,  The Time Machine, Oedipus Rex,  The Trojan War, and The Odyssey.


 
Well, Oedipus Rex is a play, and 'the Trojan War' is the Illiad, but both are good choices so I forgive ya




Toraneko said:


> Wizard's First Rule of the Sword of Truth series


 
Never read any of em but my old roommate used to read the series. I'd pick it up and take passages out of context. That shit is _funny_ bad. Also, Goodkind dedicates his books to the main characters. Douche chill.


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 22, 2010)

Not the best book I've read, but still high up on my scale:

*Starlighter* A book about two alternate worlds, one where humans rule and one where Dragons rule and use humans as slaves.


----------



## Lusty5535 (Jul 22, 2010)

The Deed Of Paksenarrion was an amazing book. Very good details, and rather dark at the end. I reccomend it. By Elizabeth Moon.


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 23, 2010)

I used to love reading Laurell K. Hamilton's Anita Blake Vampire Hunter novels.  But after awhile, the books became more about the sex and less about the story.  

Guilty Pleasures, The Laughing Corpse, Circus of The Damn,  Lunitic Cafe, Blue Moon, Burnt Offerings,  Bloody Bones, Obsidian Butterfly and Narcissus in Chains are all the ones I enjoyed.  After Chains, not so much.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 23, 2010)

CAThulu said:


>


 Wut?  Is this one of those "Guilty Pleasure" things, like "Oh my god this book is so horrible, but I _love_ it."


mystery_penguin said:


> Not the best book I've read, but still high up on my scale:
> 
> *Starlighter* A book about two alternate worlds, one where humans rule and one where Dragons rule and use humans as slaves.


Don't take offense and I'm just taking a guess here... but the second world is your favorite, isn't it?


----------

